# Fla. Neo-Nazi becomes Muslim, Kills Neo-Nazi Roomies for Dissing Islam?



## The Bread Guy (25 May 2017)

Is he Muslim?  Is he a neo-Nazi?  Is he a Muslim pretending to be a neo-Nazi?  Is he a neo-Nazi pretending to be a Muslim?  Yes!  My head's spinning with this one - it's here only because it doesn't precisely fit into the non-Muslim or Islamist terr threads ....

*"How this 18-year-old gamer went from neo-Nazi to Muslim to alleged killer"**
[*]"'Neo-Nazi' in Florida National Guard arrested after explosives found at Tampa Palms murder scene"
[*]"Florida neo-Nazi converts to Islam, kills roommates for not respecting religion"
[*]"How a neo-Nazi turned Islamist flipped terror narratives upside down"*
*
#NexusOfMentalIllnessAndRadicalization?
:stars:*


----------



## Colin Parkinson (26 May 2017)

Ne0-Nazi or Radical Muslim, not a lot of difference other than the clothing.


----------



## The Bread Guy (26 May 2017)

Colin P said:
			
		

> Ne0-Nazi or Radical Muslim, not a lot of difference other than the clothing.


And all rolled into one, in this case ...


----------



## Kirkhill (26 May 2017)

> When Hitler and al-Husseini (Grand Mufti of Jerusalem) met, both leaders clearly believed that Germany was going to win, and the bulk of their conversation dealt with what the Arabs should or should not do help bring that outcome about.
> 
> Al-Husseini began the conversation by declaring that the Germans and the Arabs had the same enemies: “the English, the Jews, and the Communists.”



http://time.com/4084301/hitler-grand-mufi-1941/


----------



## Colin Parkinson (26 May 2017)

So if we expand this and lock a bunch of radical Islamists and Neo-Nazis into a stadium with only a tiny bit of food and water, they should pretty much remove both problems for the rest of us?


----------



## Kirkhill (26 May 2017)

Colin P said:
			
		

> So if we expand this and lock a bunch of radical Islamists and Neo-Nazis into a stadium with only a tiny bit of food and water, they should pretty much remove both problems for the rest of us?



No, actually, my concern is that you would end up with the Iranian Revolutionary Guard marching out the gates....  Of course, a bomb in time saves nine.


----------

